# Samsung to Introduce Its WAM7500 and WAM6500 Wireless Speakers at CES 2015



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Consumers have proven – time and time again – that convenience and portability are two factors that can easily trump sound quality when buying audio gear. Need proof? Just look at the explosion of Bluetooth capable speakers and whole house Wi-Fi enabled speaker systems (not forgetting Soundbars) which are largely meant to accommodate digital music files crammed on smart devices and home computers, and streaming from any number of services. Before you cringe and roll your eyes, keep an open mind and accept the fact that recent iterations of these products are sounding quite good. High-end two-channel good? No…but pretty good nonetheless.










_Samsung's new wireless wonders: WAM6500 (center) and WAM7500 (left/right) _​

The class of the Wi-Fi speaker market, Sonos, has been charging forward with a target on its back for more than a year, and quite a few competitors are closing in for the kill. Last year, Samsung jumped into the fray with two wireless speaker offerings (the moderately priced M7 and the smaller kickstand-capable M5 speakers). Several days ago, the electronics giant unveiled two new Wi-Fi speakers slated for a CES 2015 debut. 

The new stand-type WAM7500 speaker and the moveable WAM6500 are heavy on style and design, conceived in Samsung’s audio lab in Valencia, California. Looking more like a futuristic kettle and a robotic egg, the WAM series of speakers feature crisp white exteriors and metallic trim. They are sure to be decorative statements and attention grabbers. Contained within their spherical shell is a “Ring Radiator,” Samsung’s proprietary technology that (Samsung says) allows the speakers to emit sound in a 360-degree radius with balanced highs and lows. This tech, combined with a built-in rechargeable battery, makes the WAM series perfect for applications requiring a speaker to sit in odd-locations such as a middle of the room. It also allows the speaker to become entirely mobile. In addition, both WAM speakers can connect with Samsung televisions and Soundbars (along with mobile devices), and can be used in multi-room configurations using a downloadable Sonos-like Samsung App.

Speaking of Soundbars, Samsung has also announced that three new curved Soundbars will join the 7500 series introduced in 2014. The new 8500, 6500, and 6000 series will match Samsung’s curved televisions measuring 45 to 78-inches. Samsung says the 8500 series Soundbar will have 9.1 channels including a true – dedicated – center speaker.

The release of these Soundbars indicates that Samsung isn’t ready to back away from its curved television design. Curved screens are meant to make viewers feel more immersed by creating the sensation of a wider field of view. They also create the illusion of an image that has more three-dimensional depth. Detractors of the design say curves only truly work on the largest of screens and that smaller screens have a limited viewing sweet spot. 

Stay tuned for more news about Samsung products revealed at CES 2015 and keep an eye on our Facebook feed for big announcements from the show!

_Image Credit: Samsung_


----------

